

Ad agency seeds fake subtitle .srt file for popular TV shows on torrent sites  - muratmutlu
http://www.adverblog.com/2013/06/13/the-subtitles-hijack/?utm_source=feedly&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Adverblog+%28Adverblog%29&utm_content=FeedBurner

======
augbot
Brilliant!

